

Blockshopper bullied into settling over web links - jacquesm
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/02/blockshopper-bullied-into-settling-over-web-links.ars

======
vaksel
we need a separate court system for the web. A judge and jury that are web
knowledgeable .

